# The new ferals



## CatProtector (Apr 11, 2005)

Their not too new but their still running wild from property to property. Theres two adults and a kitten. They seem to be sticking together they run at every sound even the horses or dogs and i mean they take off like bats out of ****. The cats are pretty one is white with orange patches, anouther is all solid gray and the kitten is white with a grey saddle back and mask. Im planning on putting out some traps here soon i have been leaving food out over the past month and a halpf getting them to where they practically live here. Im going to leave two traps with nice raw food in each so hopefully i can get them. We plan on putting them all in one cat house considering how huge it is and all the room they will have and since i never see them with out each other.

so wish me luck


----------



## kelly4582 (Apr 10, 2005)

good luck! lol. yeah lately there hasn't been to many ferals near me either. at my old house there used to be a **** load though lol my neighbor ended up with 25 cats cuz she took 'em all in lol


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

<<We plan on putting them all in one cat house considering how huge it is>>

You mean keep them in a room or cat shelter? Remember that ferals act differently when they are thrown together by a person than when they get together by themselves out in the open..a bit weird but that's how it is. You can't make them as much as it is for their own good..what I'do is keep feeding them at the same place and leave a shelter/s around for them to go in. They might go in the shelter one at a time or not, likely the mother and her baby will go together but I don't know about the other even if it is a female..
Good luck and thanks for taking care of these kitties.


----------



## CatProtector (Apr 11, 2005)

rosalie said:


> <<We plan on putting them all in one cat house considering how huge it is>>
> 
> You mean keep them in a room or cat shelter? Remember that ferals act differently when they are thrown together by a person than when they get together by themselves out in the open..a bit weird but that's how it is. You can't make them as much as it is for their own good..what I'do is keep feeding them at the same place and leave a shelter/s around for them to go in. They might go in the shelter one at a time or not, likely the mother and her baby will go together but I don't know about the other even if it is a female..
> Good luck and thanks for taking care of these kitties.


Yeah I know what you mean I have seperating walls that drop and lift if need be so it should work out fine. The other 4 ferals I owned delt well with the transition to shelter but like these three i spent months gaining their trust and feeding them.


----------

